# UVEX helmet recall



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

Just a heads up (sorry) that Uvex has recalled a bunch of their helmets. Mine is one of those being recalled. So far no luck getting through to Uvex for a refund.

More info here:
Bicycle Helmets Recalled by UVEX Sports Due to Risk of Head Injury | CPSC.gov


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

wow, 46,800 units! thanks for the heads up, literally!


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes, thanks. I have an affected helmet. Looks like an easy fix though, if you can get Uvex to send a replacement anchor.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

I have to say that contacting Uvex appears to be quite the chore. The phone number listed in the recall message just directed me to a voice mailbox of a totally different number with no reference to Uvex in the voice message. I sent a web based e-mail through their web site, but a message at the top implies that you should just go to an authorized dealer.


----------



## Bradym77 (Nov 22, 2011)

I received a letter and it was actually quite easy. It had an email to send all the information (address, helmet I want, size, etc) to. Within a day I had the return label and sent it off. Once my old helmet was received they sent the new helmet Sameday so I could ride with it that weekend. I have nothing but great things to say about that kind of Customer Service. 

Maybe it was because this was done at the very beginning of the recall? I received my letter in September. I ordered my helmet online through Amazon and received the letter directly from MaguraUSA.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for posting this, I got one of those and I hope they do not make me jump thru hoops since that does not make me look very good and I suck at it anyway.


----------



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

My experience with UVEX has been less than stellar to say the least. After finally getting through to them, it took them 3 days to email me the paperwork to complete. I emailed the completed form the same day, on 12/22. I still haven't heard a thing from them regarding processing my claim! No more UVEX for me I'm buying a Bell with the refund --if I ever get one.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

I ended up taking my helmet to the LBS I purchased it from. They had a replacement anchor available and swapped it into the helmet in two seconds. I never heard back from Uvex directly.


----------



## Gilarider (Jul 13, 2009)

Bradym77 said:


> I received a letter and it was actually quite easy. It had an email to send all the information (address, helmet I want, size, etc) to. Within a day I had the return label and sent it off. Once my old helmet was received they sent the new helmet Sameday so I could ride with it that weekend. I have nothing but great things to say about that kind of Customer Service.


I am curious which helmet you sent them and what you got back in exchange. They don't seem to sell comparable helmets(in the US) to what I have so I don't know what I would get.


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

desertred said:


> I ended up taking my helmet to the LBS I purchased it from. They had a replacement anchor available and swapped it into the helmet in two seconds. I never heard back from Uvex directly.


Glad to hear your LBS took care of the chin strap.
I'm confused the article I read said they didn't pass impact testing for CPSC

"According to the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, a broken chinstrap can cause the helmets to slide off the head, posing a head injury hazard. The helmets also do not comply with the impact requirements of the CPSC's safety standards for bicycle helmets"


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have 2 Uvex xp100 helmets that needs replacing and I e-mailed uvex on 12/29/2014. Got a reply on the same day with the Excel spreadsheet and e-mailed it back to them on the same day. Haven't heard anything since then. Hopefully they were just on vacation and will be contacting me soon. Will update once I hear back.


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

I just received another e-mail from Uvex saying they are working with UPS to create a website where we can create return labels(at Uvex's cost) to return the helmets for replacement or refund. Supposedly the website will go live some time later this week.
I hope the process goes smoothly, wouldn't mind getting a couple of quatro pro's to replace my 2 XP100 helmets! I hope they fit the same though, I really like the way the XP100 fits.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I just got a response from them with all the info within a few days, so that is good.


Just read the fine print, 4-6 weeks turn around time, 
guess it is time for second helmet.


----------



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

Last week came and went and still no word from Uvex on how to get a refund/replacement. Their recall process works about as well as their helmets.


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Got another e-mail today with the UPS link and sent out my helmets. Let's see how long it takes until I get the replacements


----------



## Kevin Gordon (Oct 2, 2008)

Got the email with link to UPS, but the fields don't allow Canadians to return the helmets. Email sent back to UVEX, waiting for response. Have any other Canadians any better solutions?


----------



## Bradym77 (Nov 22, 2011)

Gilarider said:


> I am curious which helmet you sent them and what you got back in exchange. They don't seem to sell comparable helmets(in the US) to what I have so I don't know what I would get.


I had the XP 100 and I chose the Quatro Pro from the list that I got in the mail with the Recall Notice.

I have to say the helmet is just as comfortable as my old one but not as light which is the only downside.


----------



## Appalachian (Apr 12, 2006)

Bradym77 said:


> I had the XP 100 and I chose the Quatro Pro from the list that I got in the mail with the Recall Notice.
> 
> I have to say the helmet is just as comfortable as my old one but not as light which is the only downside.


I'm trying to do the same thing. How long did it take to get a new one once they received your XP100?


----------



## IrieRider (May 24, 2011)

My helmet (SuperSonic) was also part of this recall. Filled out the requested info on the UPS site then packed and shipped my helmet to them. They received my helmet 8 days ago, haven't heard anything except the delivery confirmation e-mail from UPS. Being optimistic and hoping to get the replacement by the end of the month.


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

IrieRider said:


> My helmet (SuperSonic) was also part of this recall. Filled out the requested info on the UPS site then packed and shipped my helmet to them. They received my helmet 8 days ago, haven't heard anything except the delivery confirmation e-mail from UPS. Being optimistic and hoping to get the replacement by the end of the month.


Same situation here. I actually e-mailed them yesterday and they replied that they are processing them daily but it can take up to 2 weeks and that once it ships I should receive an e-mail(I have UPS My Choice so I get e-mail notification anyway). Hoping I get my helmets soon...and I hope it fits....I'm right in the range where I should fit either size. Went with the bigger one, hope I picked right


----------



## TBarnaby (Aug 1, 2008)

How long did it take for them to respond to initial request? I sent them one a few weeks ago and haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## IrieRider (May 24, 2011)

I got a response to my initial e-mail within a day. Eventually I was provided with a link to the site UPS setup to manage the UVex recall.
I completed the requested information (including preferred replacement model) and received a shipping label for sending my helmet back for a replacement.

Here's the link:

https://row.ups.com/Ship/Ship/StandardShip


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Turn around time was a little less than two weeks and I got my first choice of model and color, so I am happy.


----------



## Kevin Gordon (Oct 2, 2008)

Canadian recall details follow .....

We have finalized the recall process and are ready to start receiving
helmets.

In order to start the process, you will need to return the helmet to your
local bicycle retailer. They will obtain a return authorization number from
us and then will send the helmet back to us to be destroyed. If you do not
have a preferred local retailer, I can provide some shops we deal with on a
regular basis.

Once we receive the helmet back, we will forward the information on to UVEX
USA, who will issue you a cheque for the last sale amount of that helmet.
For any shipping charges to return the helmet to us, please keep a copy (or
have the store keep a copy) of the receipt. We will need this as well, as
this amount will be reimbursed by UVEX USA.

Please let me know if you have any questions.

Contact is:
Chris Courtney 
Orange Sport Supply 
email [email protected]


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

acer66 said:


> Turn around time was a little less than two weeks and I got my first choice of model and color, so I am happy.


Dang when did you send your helmet in? They've had my helmets for 3 weeks + 1 week shipping so I've been without these helmets for a month! 
I e-mailed them and they say they'd check but nothing yet so far


----------



## Appalachian (Apr 12, 2006)

It took two weeks from the time they received my helmet until the new one arrived at my door which was last Fri 2/13. I also got my first choice!


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

pwu_1 said:


> Dang when did you send your helmet in? They've had my helmets for 3 weeks + 1 week shipping so I've been without these helmets for a month!
> I e-mailed them and they say they'd check but nothing yet so far


Just last week, dropped it of at ups store on the 9th, got delivery confirmation from uvex on the 13th.
Helmet showed up either Wednesday or Thursday this week.

I was dealing with the paperwork work for awhile, large my fault and they changed the process while I was doing it.
Way more streamlined and professional looking than in the beginning where they just send me a not very good formatted spread sheet.

PS, does anybody know if the spoiler or wing in the back of the quattro pro just pops off?


----------



## beefmagic (Sep 17, 2005)

I opted for a refund since I didn't want to be helmetless for too long. Took roughly 3 weeks to receive the refund check after they received my old helmet. 

Overall I'm fairly pleased with the process. I got full msrp refund on a two year old helmet that wasn't babied and it can't be easy to process all those recalled helmets.


----------



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

I got my refund check last week, about 2 months after initially contacting Uvex about the recall. In the meantime, I've been enjoying my replacement helmet, a Bell Super2R.


----------



## Bradym77 (Nov 22, 2011)

Appalachian said:


> I'm trying to do the same thing. How long did it take to get a new one once they received your XP100?


Sorry for the long wait for a reply. It only took two days. I kept in touch with MaguraUSA and they sent it out for Saturday delivery because I had a big ride that weekend. Top Notch customer service in my experience!


----------



## Bradym77 (Nov 22, 2011)

acer66 said:


> PS, does anybody know if the spoiler or wing in the back of the quattro pro just pops off?


I was wondering this myself. Please let me know if you find out.


----------



## Loch (Apr 29, 2011)

Bradym77 said:


> I was wondering this myself. Please let me know if you find out.


according to dirtragmag it does come off. There is even a picture. Mine is coming tomorrow and I will try to take it off.

Review: Uvex Quatro Pro Helmet


----------



## IrieRider (May 24, 2011)

Hasn't been quite as smooth for me.

Got a call 4 weeks after they received my helmet saying they didn't have my requested size available in any colors of the quatro pro or quatro. Called them back, left a message requesting a refund check, didn't hear anything for a week, called again, left another message, got a call back and confirmed that I will be receiving a refund check for my SuperSonic.

Bummed I guess Uvex only makes their helmets in the larger size range now (57-62 I believe).

Despite the delay, I'm still pretty pleased, I bought my supersonic on sale 2 years ago, used it heavily and now will be getting a refund check for the full helmet amount. 

Not sure what I'll be going with for my new helmet, I really liked the fit and feel of my Uvex but looks like I'll have to try another brand.


----------



## Loch (Apr 29, 2011)

Loch said:


> according to dirtragmag it does come off. There is even a picture. Mine is coming tomorrow and I will try to take it off.
> 
> Review: Uvex Quatro Pro Helmet


The wing comes off no problem. I used a small plastic prying tool and popped off the two "buttons" at the front of the wing.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

I got my new helmet from Uvex pretty quickly.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Loch said:


> according to dirtragmag it does come off. There is even a picture. Mine is coming tomorrow and I will try to take it off.
> 
> Review: Uvex Quatro Pro Helmet


cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Does the quatro pro come with the camera mount?


----------



## Loch (Apr 29, 2011)

pwu_1 said:


> Does the quatro pro come with the camera mount?


Mine did not.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

mine also did not come with the camera mount even when selecting the replacement helmet on their site it stated it comes with one if I recall that correctly.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

It took UPS 6 days to get my old helmet to Uvex. The person that took receipt of the helmet at uvex was "MOM". Hope mom gets my replacement out to me soon.


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

most people got their replacements quickly. Unfortunately for me, it took over 6 weeks from the time I shipped the helmets till I got the replacements. 
But, to Uvex's credit, they sent the helmets to me UPS 2 day. And, the new quatro pro helmets are so nice. Fits well and feels so comfortable for me.


----------



## IrieRider (May 24, 2011)

I still haven't gotten my refund check, 1st I was told it would come early March, then after another phone call, I was told they would be sent out last Thursday/Friday and I should get it early this week.....hoping it is in the mail when I get home today.

I'm pretty sure I'll be putting that check towards a Giro Savant MIPS helmet.


----------



## TBarnaby (Aug 1, 2008)

Once I got it shipped out I received a replacement in just a couple of weeks. Very nice replacement. Quattro pro is what I ordered.


----------



## IrieRider (May 24, 2011)

Sure enough my refund was waiting in the mailbox when I got home yesterday.

Overall it was close to a 2 ninth process, I have no real complaints except for the slight delay in getting the check.

Bought my new helmet today!


----------

